# 12 trips today only 1 rated



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so today has been weird, I have had 12 trips but only 1 has been rated. Is this a timing issue where the ratings show up later ?


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

A lot of paxs just don't care, some one here said that he thanks the pax for using Uber and that he's rated them a five this may not be a bad approach.


----------



## chiefTomato (Aug 21, 2016)

Im in for almost 900 trips and have 371 rated. talked to a driver with 10500 Trips. He had 6600 5 stars with 4.93 rating. So probably like 6700 - 6800 rated. Many weeks ill have 60 rides and about 20 - 25 rated trending about 40%.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Here in lies the problem.

I used to get 70-80% rated trips. That use to help keep things balanced, where one bad rated trip didn't throw off your ratings completely. 1 Bad rating will still keep you well in the 4.9+. Out of 21 rated trips, I'd get 20 5 star for a 4.95....

But now this happens....










After flawless ratings, I get one ding. It was a 4 star. Ok fine, 4.91 isn't terrible.

But then a 4.40 rated week?! Basically got rated to the point where I should be fired if my ratings were based on that weeks performance? I don't even recall anyone having any issues that week. At least the week before, the 4 star, I know who that was. It was a guy who said he needed to grab keys from his roommate at a bar. Told him he had 2 minutes. Didn't come out in 2 minutes, so I ended the trip.

But that week? I got a 3 star... out of 5 rated trips.










Normally, out of 23 trips, I would have gotten at least 16 5 star rated trips and that one 3 star would have put me at a 4.88. Not fantastic, but not a failing grade.

Now because rated trips are going down, it's going to have less good 5 star trips to off set the bad less than 5 star trips.

I'm not too concerned myself, but for those that don't routinely get constant 5 stars, their livelihood is on the brink.

I haven't rode Uber since the latest major pax app update, so I don't know what they did to make it so Pax don't rate anymore. Maybe they made it so after a short period of time, it no longer prompts them to rate their last driver. Before, I've heard it could be days or a week since their last trip, but if they opened their app, it would prompt them to rate their last driver. Perhaps they reduced that time to a few hours, or just a day, causing most pax to forget to rate their drivers?

I dunno, the rating system is so screwed up and they just made it worse. I don't care what my rating actually is as long as I'm still driving, but it makes you angry to see that a failing grade isn't too far away with the new system. Older drivers who already racked up plenty of 5 stars in their last 500 trips will be fine, but what about those new drivers struggling to get started?

Who knows, maybe this is a good thing... more drivers (especially the newer ones) getting deactivated means less saturation across the board...


----------



## PriusCinPhx (Jan 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Here in lies the problem.
> Who knows, maybe this is a good thing... more drivers (especially the newer ones) getting deactivated means less saturation across the board...


It's certainly a problem. My rating went from a 4.83 to a 4.70 in just over a week on Uber, and I totaled up my rides, I'm only at 99. I know I'm still a new driver, but I don't drive frequently, and a normal sort of week is 10-15 rides maybe, and I'll skip driving for a week or two here and there.

Right now I'm just going to work Lyft for a bit. I've only done 11 rides there, but I'm still a perfect 5 star, which didn't happen with my Uber rating, and I'll just keep my Kindle tablet with me to kill time between the longer pings when I'm driving.

But it feels like driving after dark really tanks my rating, and driving during the day helps bring it back up? I might go back to using Uber if I find my Lyft earnings just can't keep up with what I would make in a similar time just doing Uber. Turning both apps on always results in an Uber ping first for me generally, so who knows. My Lyft passengers have seemed better, but I have a small sample size, and I'm probably biased over my low Uber rating.

And it could just be people in upscale areas just don't like sitting in the back seat of my econohatch. Don't order X haha.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

A lot of riders rate 24 hours later. I think they get home and fall asleep, and then the next day when they are needing another Uber they remember to rate their last one. I notice that on days where I don't drive after days that I do, ratings roll in. If I don't drive for 2 days hardly any ratings ever roll in on the 2nd non-driving day.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Here in lies the problem.
> 
> I used to get 70-80% rated trips. That use to help keep things balanced, where one bad rated trip didn't throw off your ratings completely. 1 Bad rating will still keep you well in the 4.9+. Out of 21 rated trips, I'd get 20 5 star for a 4.95....
> 
> ...


I have to tell you that you got a 2, not 3. Second, I doubt it's the guy at the bar that gave you a 4. I reckon he would have given you a much lower score if he did rate you.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> so today has been weird, I have had 12 trips but only 1 has been rated. Is this a timing issue where the ratings show up later ?


I had 17 trips yesterday. Three 5 stars and one 3 star.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

How do you access that report?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> so today has been weird, I have had 12 trips but only 1 has been rated. Is this a timing issue where the ratings show up later ?


Only ANGRY people have time to rate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Here in lies the problem.
> 
> I used to get 70-80% rated trips. That use to help keep things balanced, where one bad rated trip didn't throw off your ratings completely. 1 Bad rating will still keep you well in the 4.9+. Out of 21 rated trips, I'd get 20 5 star for a 4.95....
> 
> ...


The new drivers are probably assigned easy to get along with customers by UBER ALGORITHM !


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

I noticed the rider app change the week of 11/14. That's the week that my % of rated trips went from consistently being above 70% every week to now consistently in the 30's. The % of rated trips has basically dropped in half since mid-November.

This is the explanation I received from Uber:
The "rate your trip" option no longer pops up in-app after a trip is completed. Instead, it appears on a rider's home screen along with other updates to fit more naturally into the Uber experience.

So, it basically leads to people who really want to give you a lower than 5-star rating to seek out the rating screen and discourages riders from rating right after trip completion when most people just reflexively handed out a 5-star if everything was cool with the trip. Particularly galling in Chicago where we still have to rate every passenger but their ratings are not displayed to us on the trip requests due to some Uber BS.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This is spot on. The new pax app discourages them from rating you. Unless they really like you or dislike you and seek the rating screen out.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> How do you access that report?


Account

Ratings

Weekly report (mine hasn't been updated since December 19th)


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

notice a massive drop in people rating, literally 1/4 of trips are rated now........ wonder if anyone has a screenshot of how you rate now.....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> notice a massive drop in people rating, literally 1/4 of trips are rated now........ wonder if anyone has a screenshot of how you rate now.....


I know the theory is the only people who will rate are the ones unhappy with the ride but my rating is the exact same


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I know the theory is the only people who will rate are the ones unhappy with the ride but my rating is the exact same


There are people who would give you a 3 or a 4 that don't give ratings anymore. However, the unhappy paxes will always rate you. What has happened to me is that I will get 6-7 straight five stars and then get one less than four. Your rating is unlikely to budge. The issue now is that instead of having 10-15 five-star ratings to guard against that one nightmare pax, you get only five or six. Thus, your rating will stagnate or go down.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> How do you access that report?


You have to wait until your app updates. I am still wsit


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

PriusCinPhx said:


> It's certainly a problem. My rating went from a 4.83 to a 4.70 in just over a week on Uber, and I totaled up my rides, I'm only at 99. I know I'm still a new driver, but I don't drive frequently, and a normal sort of week is 10-15 rides maybe, and I'll skip driving for a week or two here and there.
> 
> Right now I'm just going to work Lyft for a bit. I've only done 11 rides there, but I'm still a perfect 5 star, which didn't happen with my Uber rating, and I'll just keep my Kindle tablet with me to kill time between the longer pings when I'm driving.
> 
> ...


In a week my rating went from 4.84 to 4.77. Not enough 5 stars to offset bad ratings.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Canteev said:


> There are people who would give you a 3 or a 4 that don't give ratings anymore. However, the unhappy paxes will always rate you. What has happened to me is that I will get 6-7 straight five stars and then get one less than four. Your rating is unlikely to budge. The issue now is that instead of having 10-15 five-star ratings to guard against that one nightmare pax, you get only five or six. Thus, your rating will stagnate or go down.


Last week I had 35 trips. 13 rated. 12 were 5 stars, one was a 2. Not a clue why someone would down rate me to that extent as all the trips went fine.

I have tried the "I'm giving you 5 stars" approach and it does increase the number who rate and they generally give you 5s, but it's difficult to lie like that every time someone gets out without tipping, and I didn't do it last week. I did the couple weeks before and got all 5s. I didn't take many trips though. Most weeks I don't get any report as I don't have five rated trips.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they should just use the uber eats rating system thumbs up or down


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I may be in the minority here, but I like the new system. It seems that only riders that either really like, or really dislike, you will now rate, which is great if you are trying to keep a high rating.

I have a 4.95 and in the past I would occasionally get a 4 star from someone that probably didn't understand the rating system, and I believe that this new system will cut out a lot of the undeserved 4stars that people hand out.

I still get 5 stars, so in time my rating will climb back up to 5.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I like the new system. It seems that only riders that either really like, or really dislike, you will now rate, which is great if you are trying to keep a high rating.
> 
> I have a 4.95 and in the past I would occasionally get a 4 star from someone that probably didn't understand the rating system, and I believe that this new system will cut out a lot of the undeserved 4stars that people hand out.
> 
> I still get 5 stars, so in time my rating will climb back up to 5.


No it wont. Not quickly enough like it use to. It would take 500 straight 5 stars to get back to a 5.0 and if 5 star ratings went from 70% of trips to 20%, itll take that much longer to clear out low rated trips.

Each low rated trip also knocks off, more than likely, a 5 star from the back end of your 500 rated trips.

With less 5 star rated trips, each lower rating will hit your rating much harder than it used to as my screenshot shows.

If you used to get 20 rated trips out of 25 but now only get 5 out of 25, that occasional 1 star will sting that much harder.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No it wont. Not quickly enough like it use to. It would take 500 straight 5 stars to get back to a 5.0 and if 5 star ratings went from 70% of trips to 20%, itll take that much longer to clear out low rated trips.
> 
> Each low rated trip also knocks off, more than likely, a 5 star from the back end of your 500 rated trips.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying, and while you are totally correct that it will take a long time to recover from a bad rating, but I do believe that this will lower the chances of getting a bad rating altogether.

For example, I have never received a 1-star. I think I have received 3 four stars, and 1 three star, and the three star was from someone really, REALLY, plastered.

I think the few fours that I have gotten were from people that were happy with the trip, but hadn't used Uber much and didn't know what a four star rating really entails.

Those very same people aren't, IMO, likely to bother rating, (or even know about it for that matter) under the new app.

So while it will take a while, I expect to be back at a 5 at some point. I'm already at a 70ish 5 star streak, I expect it to continue.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this would be hell for new drivers, literally 1 1 star or 2 4 stars will get you decativated...................why does uber do this??????


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Ratings are degrading t drivers and some pax refuse to participate. Others are A-holes and relish it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I like the new system. It seems that only riders that either really like, or really dislike, you will now rate, which is great if you are trying to keep a high rating.
> 
> I have a 4.95 and in the past I would occasionally get a 4 star from someone that probably didn't understand the rating system, and I believe that this new system will cut out a lot of the undeserved 4stars that people hand out.
> 
> I still get 5 stars, so in time my rating will climb back up to 5.


Yeah, you will definitely not get back to 5. As Steve mentioned it will take 500 straight five stars which is frankly, impossible.

The chances of getting 500 raters who absolutely love your service is lower. If you had a pax one star you from 4.95 you probably drop to 4.92


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> this would be hell for new drivers, literally 1 1 star or 2 4 stars will get you decativated...................why does uber do this??????


New drivers have much more leniency in that Uber doesn't bother you about a low rating until you have taken 100 or so trips.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

whats even the minimum rating to get canned now, ......maybe since the settlement things have changed


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah, you will definitely not get back to 5. As Steve mentioned it will take 500 straight five stars which is frankly, impossible.
> 
> The chances of getting 500 raters who absolutely love your service is lower. If you had a pax one star you from 4.95 you probably drop to 4.92





Shangsta said:


> New drivers have much more leniency in that Uber doesn't bother you about a low rating until you have taken 100 or so trips.


How often do you get a 1 star? In about 420 rides I haven't received even one. I think I have 3 fours and 1 three in that many rides.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> whats even the minimum rating to get canned now, ......maybe since the settlement things have changed


Depends on your market but somewhere below 4.5 and 4.6. Same as always.



JesusisLord777 said:


> How often do you get a 1 star? In about 420 rides I haven't received even one. I think I have 3 fours and 1 three in that many rides.


I haven't gotten a one yet either but 2- 2s, 1 3 star and some 4s

All it takes is one.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> How often do you get a 1 star? In about 420 rides I haven't received even one. I think I have 3 fours and 1 three in that many rides.


If that were true you would have a 4.99 because math.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If that were true you would have a 4.99 because math.


The figure is accurate.

I think it's because while I have 418 total trips, only 199 have been rated. So perhaps I should have clarified, my apologies.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> The figure is accurate.
> 
> I think it's because while I have 418 total trips, only 199 have been rated. So perhaps I should have clarified, my apologies.


My app did not update yet to let me see those #s


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Depends on your market but somewhere below 4.5 and 4.6. Same as always.
> 
> I haven't gotten a one yet either but 2- 2s, 1 3 star and some 4s
> 
> All it takes is one.


I am asking the same question. I don't see anymore posts on the forum regarding deactivations due to low ratings


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I like the new system. It seems that only riders that either really like, or really dislike, you will now rate, which is great if you are trying to keep a high rating.
> 
> I have a 4.95 and in the past I would occasionally get a 4 star from someone that probably didn't understand the rating system, and I believe that this new system will cut out a lot of the undeserved 4stars that people hand out.
> 
> I still get 5 stars, so in time my rating will climb back up to 5.


You are in the minority!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You are in the minority!


I also have a high rating. If I had a low rating I probably wouldn't like it as much.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have 2 1 stars that I know of for sure. One was when I was pretty fresh faced. I get to the hotel and the valet comes up "Are you Uber for X?" I say yes, he replies "He forgot something in his room, he'll be right down" so I waited. I wasn't fully aware of the 5 minute timer, but it was surging 2x so i waited. 10 minutes later he get down, he opens my door and I ask his name. He confirms and he gets into my car and I start the trip, but before he closes his door he goes "Oh wait, I forgot one more thing..." and before I could say anything he's gone.

He leaves his iphone charger to anchor me in. I'm like "WTF bro?" and after 10 more minutes I said "Ef this" and left his charger with the valet and ended the trip., That's the first non-5 star I had ever gotten, and ruined my perfect 5.0 record as a newbie.

Second one was a group of 3 girls that ordered a ride. The ping didnt indicate a type. I pick them up and start the trip, then before I even leave the parking lot I get a "Rider Added" and I'm like "Uhm, did you ladies order pool?" yup they sure did, I had already started the trip and I tell them that pool is 2 people only and I just got a match. I called the match and confirmed they had 2 pax so I told them I have to either leave one of your friends behind for their own uber or just end the trip.

They decided to end the trip. 1 star. Because the idiots either didn't know or care to know that Pool is limited to 2 people max per request yet I still get the poor rating. I tried to argue with Uber, but of course, ratings are non-refundable...

You must be in a great market, but here people routinely, at least when I started before I got my CTS, down rate to a 4 thinking it was still a good score, or if they didn't like the surge pricing... i stopped getting the 4 star is still a good score since I added the sign that said that 4 stars and below deactivates drivers, and with a CTS on X surge, they don't mind paying more. It stings more when you get a 3x surge and you're riding in a 2003 Prius.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I have 2 1 stars that I know of for sure. One was when I was pretty fresh faced. I get to the hotel and the valet comes up "Are you Uber for X?" I say yes, he replies "He forgot something in his room, he'll be right down" so I waited. I wasn't fully aware of the 5 minute timer, but it was surging 2x so i waited. 10 minutes later he get down, he opens my door and I ask his name. He confirms and he gets into my car and I start the trip, but before he closes his door he goes "Oh wait, I forgot one more thing..." and before I could say anything he's gone.
> 
> He leaves his iphone charger to anchor me in. I'm like "WTF bro?" and after 10 more minutes I said "Ef this" and left his charger with the valet and ended the trip., That's the first non-5 star I had ever gotten, and ruined my perfect 5.0 record as a newbie.
> 
> ...


I drive a nice car as well, so you're right in that it probably helps with ratings, but I also keep it cleaned, vaccumed, waxed, and smelling good every day, (my city has an unlimited full service car cleaning for $50 a month. )

I also try and open doors for people whenever practical, I typically dress in business casual, or wear a nice suit, and try and accomodate my passengers within reason.

I don't offer water or mints, and the only cord I have is an Android charger. I'm not necessarily against offering water, I just fail to see how it's practical.

I don't want to waste time trying to offer everything under the sun, when most passengers want to see that you know how to get to their destination quickly and efficiently.

Unfair ratings do happen, but I think this new system will cut down on some of that. People that have an ax to grind will still find a way to rate low, but I think that some of the 4-stars that people handed out, not realizing what they were doing, will be diminished.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

I have gotten no ratings in last 16 trips from yesterday afternoon and today. WTF? That seems to be statistically impossible. I have a 4.9 with 200 rating in 575 trips. Is it possible that there is a delay?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> I have gotten no ratings in last 16 trips from yesterday afternoon and today. WTF? That seems to be statistically impossible. I have a 4.9 with 200 rating in 575 trips. Is it possible that there is a delay?


A delay as in they have a certain amount of time to give you a rating, but not like there's 10 ratings that just hadn't processed yet....

This is the new rating system. Hopefully it makes it harder to get down rated as it is to get the 5 stars...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

4 out of like 40 trips rated for me, ratings are gone now, uber doesnt like ratings anymore I guess


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

I've noticed a change too. Since Saturday very few trips are being rated. I know Uber has lots of promos now with discounts and free rides. I'm wondering if this is effecting number of rated trips?


----------

